# USPS Shipping Integrated with Woocommerce



## AKSTS (Jun 10, 2015)

Building our site on Wordpress/Woocommerce.

Does anyone have any good info on shipping plugins that integrate with Woocommerce? Specifically for USPS.

In Woocommerce, when I mark the order "complete", the client gets an email showing your order is complete/shipped. I'd like the USPS tracking # to populate in that email.

I'm using Paypal checkout to handle the cart/$, and the only way I see it working on my end is to let Woocommerce send the "order complete" email, and then log into Paypal, print a label, and have a separate email come from their to the client. But that involves some redundancy.

Any plugins that incorporate shipping/label printing/tracking #'s with Woocommerce?

Google searches come up empty, except for USPS SHIPPING METHOD which seems to be a bad plugin anyway based on reviews and plugin support.

Searches on this forum come up with older threads (2006 to 2012).


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

I use stamps.com and ship exclusively with USPS. Stamps.com makes you pay a monthly membership fee but they use the USPS API to confirm the accuracy of customer addresses and you can purchase the stamps through woocommerce. 

At this time stamps.com does not auto populate the tracking so what I do is use after ship (the free basic one) and manually enter the number. After ship sends the tracking number to the customer and shows it on their account upon logging in


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Send me a PM and I'll send you the name of the one I use once I get on a computer. Or search on codecanyon.net for Wordpress USPS plugins.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## AKSTS (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks folks.

I downloaded and started incorporating a plugin by Wanderlust today, that utilizes EasyPost.

Seems to do everything I'm looking for, though the plugin was quite expensive. ($150). In the grand scheme of things, if this plug in does work well, and do what I'm looking for, then it'll be worth the money.

I'll update this thread with whether or not it fulfills my needs.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Sounds like a good deal! I paid $75 for stamps.com and the membership fee is less than ideal. 

Can you buy stamps and verify addresses through the woocommerce dashboard with your plugin?


----------



## AKSTS (Jun 10, 2015)

jennGO said:


> Sounds like a good deal! I paid $75 for stamps.com and the membership fee is less than ideal.
> 
> Can you buy stamps and verify addresses through the woocommerce dashboard with your plugin?


 The wanderlust plugin generates the label within the dashboard, and incorporates purchasing the shipping label.

I'm not sure about address verification, but when I buy something on my website as a test, I go into the dashboard, I see the order, in the order I click on generate label, it asks me what shipping method (I pre-populated and saved a poly bag, with the weight and dimensions of 1 shirt), so I choose that poly bag, it knows the postage, and then a button pops up that says "buy label"...you click that and the label is bought (using EasyPost) and the Wanderlust plugin pops up the label for printing. It also marks the order complete at that time.

All of this is seamless within the dashboard. But...you sign up for EasyPost on their website, and pre-purchase postage. So say you buy $100 worth of postage, the label takes $3 and then EasyPost takes .05 cents for handling that for you. You can leave a CC on file with EasyPost, and a set amount to recharge at (say you get down to a balance of $20).

All of this seems to be exactly what I was looking for, but, the ultimate test is to see if it's going to work like this in real life. Right now I'm having an issue with the plugin, but Wanderlust is communicating very well with me (several emails back and forth on Sunday), to get it resolved.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Is the service fee a fixed $0.05 or is it a percentage? No monthly charge?


----------



## AKSTS (Jun 10, 2015)

jennGO said:


> Is the service fee a fixed $0.05 or is it a percentage? No monthly charge?


EasyPost has no monthly fees, no percentage commission, etc. They simply charge you .05 cents for every label you purchase through them.

Also, because they are such a high volume API for the USPS, you automatically get cheaper commercial rates since you're buying through them, so in the end, I'm sure the .05 cents per label breaks even.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm quite tempted to switch now! How much do they charge for flat rate envelope via USPS (not padded)?


----------



## hinesja (Jun 23, 2008)

Similar to stamps.com is endicia. No special plugin is needed. Using endicia professional you simply have the desktop software remotely connect to your db and retrieve order name, address, etc. it's pretty simple to configure if you have basic knowledge of databases. You can also set it up to work with a scale and bar codes. Life you don't have general knowledge of databases their support team can probably walk you through it.


----------



## okprinter (Sep 6, 2014)

AKSTS said:


> EasyPost has no monthly fees, no percentage commission, etc. They simply charge you .05 cents for every label you purchase through them.
> 
> Also, because they are such a high volume API for the USPS, you automatically get cheaper commercial rates since you're buying through them, so in the end, I'm sure the .05 cents per label breaks even.


I have been looking for ways to get cheaper rates...currently when I send using USPS online..the 9 x 12 padded envelop flat rate is $5.70. Can you let me know what the rate is from EasyPost?

thank you


----------



## AKSTS (Jun 10, 2015)

Choosing a Flat Rate Padded Envelope is $5.35 Priority (plus EasyPost will charge you .05 cents on top of that). I also get the option to do USPS Express at $14.85.


----------



## AKSTS (Jun 10, 2015)

jennGO said:


> I'm quite tempted to switch now! How much do they charge for flat rate envelope via USPS (not padded)?


Flat Rate Envelope Priority (not padded) shows at $4.95.


----------



## fatfish2015seo (Jul 1, 2015)

In WordPress/Woo commerce some plugins will help you to shipping your T-shirt business. Plugins like Woo Commerce Advanced Free Shipping, eCommerce Product Catalog by impleCode, Canada Post WooCommerce Shipping, WooCommerce Simple Payment Gateway, Multi-Carrier Shipping Calculator for Ready! Shopping Cart.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow nice! Stamps.com is $5.05

Do you have a large volume for discounted rates or something?


----------



## AKSTS (Jun 10, 2015)

jennGO said:


> Wow nice! Stamps.com is $5.05
> 
> Do you have a large volume for discounted rates or something?


Me specifically? No. Our website is not "live" yet. I'm currently learning and building it as we're learning the business and fulfilling local orders.

EasyPost states on their website that due to the high volume of postage they generate/sell through their API, anyone who signs up with them is automatically eligible for commercial plus pricing. Regardless of how many labels you buy/use yourself.

Btw, I have my weight set at 6 oz for the above price examples (what 1 shirt in a poly bag with label weighs). I used the same weight for the priority quotes for those envelopes, though I don't think weight matters for the flat rate packages.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes you're right it flat rate is essentially unlimited weight. Thanks for the tip! The only thing I really like that stamps.com does is the address verification because sometimes my cuStomers spell their address wrong or have typos. Will have to look into easy post!


----------



## forwill (Jun 28, 2012)

AKSTS said:


> Me specifically? No. Our website is not "live" yet. I'm currently learning and building it as we're learning the business and fulfilling local orders.
> 
> EasyPost states on their website that due to the high volume of postage they generate/sell through their API, anyone who signs up with them is automatically eligible for commercial plus pricing. Regardless of how many labels you buy/use yourself.
> 
> Btw, I have my weight set at 6 oz for the above price examples (what 1 shirt in a poly bag with label weighs). I used the same weight for the priority quotes for those envelopes, though I don't think weight matters for the flat rate packages.


How is the wonderlust/easyposts plugin coming along. Are you still liking it?


----------



## AKSTS (Jun 10, 2015)

forwill said:


> How is the wonderlust/easyposts plugin coming along. Are you still liking it?


Our site is not officially live yet, so I've only processed transactions for myself. But I've put through transactions pretending to be a real client, processed them through the back end, and everything works exactly as it should and as I would have expected/liked.

As long as it works when we have real customer orders coming through, I would say it's definitely money well spent. I really do like it.


----------

